# PortageDB nach löschen wiederherstellen?

## benjamin200

Hallo zusammen,

habe eben

```

# emerge sync

```

ausgeführt und mit erschrecken feststellen müssen das mein Portage System knapp 50 Packete emergen will obwohl diese schon auf dem System installiert sind. So sieht der Output von "emerge --pretend ---update world" aus:

```

bash-2.05b$ emerge --pretend --update world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.6

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.18.1-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.1-r3

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.2-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.29

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/debianutils-1.16.7-r4

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r9

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-4.3-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06-r5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.4-r4

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7d-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-1.85-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.7

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.3.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r11

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge.

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.4-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.4-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.2-r5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-1.875

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.6-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.8-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.4-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.85-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1-r6

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/miscfiles-1.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r8

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pam-0.77

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.4.1-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.14

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.10.4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.0.9

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/cronbase-0.3.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.5m-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-pages-1.67

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bin86-0.16.0

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r8

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/modutils-2.4.25

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/setserial-2.17-r2

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/sharutils-4.2.1-r9

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.35

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/file-4.10

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.5-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/ncompress-4.2.4

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/tar-1.14

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/psmisc-21.4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/fbset-2.1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/popt-1.7-r1

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.0-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/procps-3.2.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-3.80

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/slang-1.4.9-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/nano-1.3.4

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4-r5

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cpio-2.5

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/iputils-021109-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/hdparm-5.4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/openssh-3.8.1_p1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.1.20-r1

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/wget-1.9-r2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/which-2.16

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/devfsd-1.3.25-r6

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/less-382-r2

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r3

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/sash-3.7

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pwdb-0.62

bash-2.05b$   

```

zur Vorgeschichte: hat eben mit der deinstallieren von gnome zu kämpfen, hatte zu diesem Thema folgenden Thread offen https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=227539

Laut "emerge -s portage" habe ich kein portage installiert, diese habe ich aber mit Sicherheit nicht deinstalliert.

```

*  sys-apps/portage

      Latest version available: 2.0.50-r11

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 218 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.gentoo.org

      Description: Portage ports system

      License:     GPL-2

```

Wieso ist portage weg? Soll ich tatsächlich alle Pakete installieren lassen oder liegt hier ein BUG im Portage vor? Zur Sicherheit habe ich "emerge sync" ein zweitesmal ausgeführt, aber mit gleichem Resultat. Hat jemand eine Idee wo es hier hängt?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## thepi

Kann es sein dass du versehentlich die portagedb gelöscht hast? Also die Datei, wo Portage abspeichert, welche Sachen in welcher Version installiert sind? Ich weiß leider auch nicht so genau, wo die zu finden ist/war, such mal in den Foren. Wenn die allerdings weg ist, fürchte ich, hilft auch nix mehr außer neu Kompilieren.  :Confused: 

Viel Glück

 pi~

----------

## _hephaistos_

die liegt unter /var/db/pkg

hth,

ciao

----------

## oscarwild

Versuch mal das Kommando

```
regenworld
```

...hat nichts mit schlechtem Wetter zu tun, sondern generiert dein World-File neu. ich hoffe das hilft   :Smile: 

----------

## benjamin200

thepi worte:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann es sein dass du versehentlich die portagedb gelöscht hast? 
> 
> 

 

hephaistos6 wrote:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> die liegt unter /var/db/pkg 
> 
> 

 

Misst !!!!!!

Ich muss zugeben, das ich gestern /var/db gelöscht habe, da ich davon ausging das sich dort meine Test Datenbank (SQL) befinden würde. Und jetzt ist sie weg.

oscarwild worte:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ersuch mal das Kommando
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

Hat leider nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht. Ist es nun so weit das ich neuinstallieren muss oder gibt es vielleicht doch noch eine Chance die über die Shell gelöschte /var/db/pkg wieder herzustellen oder neu zu generieren lassen. System läuft ja soweit, nur bildet es sich ein das kein KDE und System Files installiert währen. Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir in dieser peinlichen Situation helfen.

Beste Grüße

Benjamin

P.S.

Ich gebe den Thread das Thema "PortageDB nach löschen wiederherstellen?"

----------

## _hephaistos_

hi,

hatte ich auch mal  :Smile:  = neues system bauen

emerge -e world bringt nur temporär was! und alle pakete kriegst du dadurch NICHT mehr zurück. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=202217

ciao

----------

## benjamin200

Hi hephaistos6,

habe eben eine Möglichkeit zum Datenwiederherstellen gefunden:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=67090

mit dem Kommando...

```

# grep -a pkg /dev/hda7 

```

...zeigt er mir das er die Dateien findet und lässt sie über den Bildschirm laufen. Leider verstehe ich nicht ganz wie ich die Daten wiederherstellen kann. Hast Du (oder jemand anders) noch ne Idee.

FS = reiserfs

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## _hephaistos_

@benjamin: in diesem thread gehts ja nicht mal um gentoo....

ciao

----------

## benjamin200

@hephaistos6, ja aber um ReiserFS, das Datensystem von dem ich gerne meine Datenwiederherstellen möchte. Darf man keine Post aus Fremdforen linken?

----------

## Earthwings

Mit der Methode, Geduld und Glück kannst Du vielleicht einzelne Dateien wiederherstellen, aber nicht die komplette Portage Datenbank.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> @hephaistos6, ja aber um ReiserFS, das Datensystem von dem ich gerne meine Datenwiederherstellen möchte. Darf man keine Post aus Fremdforen linken?

 

sicher - das ist mir doch egal.

ich dachte nicht daran, dass du schon an "FS wiederherstellung" denkst. ich dachte du suchst nach einer möglichkeit mit gentoo-mitteln wieder darauf zurückzukommen...

ciao

----------

## benjamin200

Ich möchte nur vermeiden das System nochmal neuaufzusetzen. Aber deiner Meinung nach (wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe) ist das nicht möglich.

hephaistos6 wrote:

```

hatte ich auch mal Smile = neues system bauen

emerge -e world bringt nur temporär was! und alle pakete kriegst du dadurch NICHT mehr zurück. 

```

Wie soll ich vorgehen? Hab eben ein Backup der reiserfs Partition am laufen, damit ich nicht noch mehr kaputt machen kann.

Earthwings worte:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit der Methode, Geduld und Glück kannst Du vielleicht einzelne Dateien wiederherstellen, aber nicht die komplette Portage Datenbank.
> 
> 

 

Auch nicht mit viel Glück? Bis jetzt hab ich ja kaum mit dem System gearbeitet - sind die nicht erst verloren wenn Sie überschrieben wurden. Meine aktuelle Hoffnung lieght bei reiserfsck --rebuild-tree --scan-whole-partitiion /dev/hda7 - Wie würdest du vorgehen?

Gruß

Benjamin

----------

## Earthwings

Glück und Geduld bezog sich auf die grep-Methode. Mit --rebuild-tree -S könnte es funktionieren. Oder der Rest der Partition verabschiedet sich ebenfalls, aber davon haste ja jetzt ein Backup.

----------

## benjamin200

Hi Leute,

das mit der Wiederherstellung der gelöschten Portage DB hat leider nicht vollständig funktioniert. Habe mich kurzfristig dazu entschlossen alle relevanten Daten zu sichern und das System neu aufzusetzen.

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstüzung.

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

